# cruising the coast.



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Any of yall every come to gulfport for this lil event. It was started bout 10yrs ago and has became the biggest car gathering in the states. I live 10min from it and hit it every yr.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

made a low pass sat


----------



## kylej1291 (Mar 21, 2010)

i was definantally there. some really wild and exciting stuff there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My BroNLaw & Sis usually go on their harley but she's preggers and Doc told her she couldnt ride.... So I doubt they did this year.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I drive through it everyday to go to work and I live in it. There has been some really nice ones this year. Now that the beach is fixed, I think they are getting back to what it was.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah i was really impressed witht the turn out this year. prob doubled the classics that we had last yr. b4 katrina hit it use to take 1hr or better to drive from I-110 to lorain cowen rd with is only 10miles


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Heading back up from Orange Beach got to see a bunch of nice cars on I65 yesterday. Didnt hit up the show though.


----------

